# 2019 Cruze doesn't shift into 6 gear (overdrive) in cold weather



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I haven't noticed that at all on my 2017. But then again it's usually 10-15 minutes of city driving before I get to the highway so it's nice and warm by then.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Not after 2 hours of driving. Sounds like it's a head ache they are trying to fluff off. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019Cruze3078 (Jan 22, 2020)

That’s 


HatchLifeRS said:


> Not after 2 hours of driving. Sounds like it's a head ache they are trying to fluff off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


that’s what it sounds like to me. on r the car heats up there should be no problems with shifting gears especially overdrive at 120kmph (75miles). the dealership I spoke to has sold hundreds of these cars and not 1 complaint. That tells me this is a problem. The dealership won’t back me and told me to go to the dealership I bought it from. That’s 2 hours away. Lol


----------



## 2019Cruze3078 (Jan 22, 2020)

HatchLifeRS said:


> Not after 2 hours of driving. Sounds like it's a head ache they are trying to fluff off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk





WillL84 said:


> I haven't noticed that at all on my 2017. But then again it's usually 10-15 minutes of city driving before I get to the highway so it's nice and warm by then.


ya so 2 hours on the highway doing 120kmph (75miles) it sure as hell should be switching.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It is "Recommended" by the forum you read this. Seems relevant?

#29 • 11 hours ago
















Holding 5th gear on highway?


Hey, I have a 2018 Premier RS and noticed lately while doing 120km/h it’s sitting at about 3200RPM and won’t upshift to 6th. If I accelerate to 130km/h it will shift up to 6th but it’s a rough shift and setting cruise at 130km/h it doesn’t know what to do and constantly shifts up/down/up/down...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## 2019Cruze3078 (Jan 22, 2020)

2019Cruze3078 said:


> ya so 2 hours on the highway doing 120kmph (75miles) it sure as hell should be switching.





Eddy Cruze said:


> It is "Recommended" by the forum you read this. Seems relevant?
> #29 • 11 hours ago
> 
> 
> ...


thank you. I searched and search before I posted and I guess I missed that post.


----------



## Epicard (Jan 8, 2021)

2019Cruze3078 said:


> My girlfriend just bought a demo Cruze from a dealer with 6400km on it. 2 hours into our drive home from the dealership I noticed that the car was revving at about 3200-3300rpm which i thought was high. I was traveling at 120kmph btw, and i figure it should be at roughly 2600-2700rpm. so I slowed down to 110kmph and it was at 3000rpm. All traveling on a flat straight. It is winter here and being in Canada it was cold -3 degrees (27 fahrenheit), so just below freezing. I then put it into L and tried it manually. I dropped it 4 gear (revved high as normal), changed it to 5 gear (switched gears and lowered revs) then tried 6 gear and nothing (no change in rpm's). stayed at 3000rpm.
> 
> Brought it the dealership and they agreed after the test drive it didn't switch into 6th gear. After investigated it they said they found a form from GM head office that said some vehicles may experience the transmission not shifting into overdrive range during cold ambient temperatures. The conditions may be caused by the engine control system detecting conditions that indicate the freezing of moisture in the charge air cooler. I said that doesnt make sense after being on the road for 2 hours and everything is warmed up. He said it is the way it is programmed.
> 
> ...


.... 
Im having same problems with my 19 cruze and they are telling me the same thing .. I am an autobudy tec and I know this is not normal ...they need to do something about this


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Block off the charge air cooler and see if that temporarily fixes the issue. Put a piece of cardboard on it with a couple zip ties or something like that.

Cold air going through the turbo is compressed and goes through some heating, but if it's really, REALLY cold it might still be subject to freezing temperatures when going through the intercooler if you have extreme cold ambient temperatures and enough airflow. Still, at something like 27ºF you wouldn't expect this problem.

If blocking off the intercooler fixes the problem, that likely means the temperature sensors are working because the air flowing through a blocked off intercooler shouldn't be below freezing.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

*When the control system detects the above conditions and the ambient temperature is either below 0°C (32°F) or slightly above 0°C (32°F) with high moisture, but not frozen, it takes the following actions: 
• Requests a lower gear than normal (resulting in higher RPM). 
• The system will enable the condition as needed to prevent freezing.*

I take back what I said above. You've found yourself in the exact correct set of circumstances where this TSB is applicable. Just speculation here, but you appear to have been driving in the exact set of circumstances to make this a prolonged problem: 27ºF and probably high moisture. This means the ECU is trying to prevent an icing condition in your charge air cooler, because the air going through the charge air cooler is loaded with moisture and is being chilled with lots of airflow at highway speeds.

Do a couple Google searches for "carburetor icing" to find out how this affects aircraft piston engines.

You could easily end up with a clogged intercooler if that moisture freezes up solid. The ECU is doing what it can to prevent this, by running the engine at a higher RPM so there is excess heat in the intake air from more boost.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

The only prior car I owned with something like this was a 1991 Subaru Legacy, and the transmission in that car was a 4-speed automatic with OD. The transmission would not engage overdrive until transmission fluid temperature was 60ºF or greater. During winter driving, there were some occasions I could start the car from cold and quickly get on the interstate, and the OD would not engage until the transmission fluid was heated up enough. There would be a noticeable _THUNK_ as the OD would engage once it was warmed up enough.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

2019Cruze3078 said:


> That’s
> 
> 
> that’s what it sounds like to me. on r the car heats up there should be no problems with shifting gears especially overdrive at 120kmph (75miles).


Unless as a demo it's adapted to people driving it like demons by holding lower gears, it doesn't sound right to me. 
When it's well below freezing, my 2016 won't shift into 6th for a while, sometimes as long as 5kms from my house. But if you drive long enough to get it warmed up, then either the transmission is overcooling or there's an electric/electronic problem.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Taxman said:


> But if you drive long enough to get it warmed up


Warming the engine and/or transmission up has nothing to do with this. It's the ECU detecting temperatures below 32ºF (or slightly above) with high moisture levels. When you are driving in the right set of ambient conditions, you face the problem of having moisture freeze up the intercooler. The only way to combat this is to have the engine running fast enough to make more boost, to keep air flowing through the intercooler at a high enough temperature to not freeze up.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

So, here is one good question I thought about when I read this TSB: What does the ECU in the manual transmission cars do to prevent this condition?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> I haven't noticed that at all on my 2017.


The TSB is only for model years 2018-2019. Apparently your car does not have the same ECU programming.


----------



## Epicard (Jan 8, 2021)

Basically driving at high rates of speed the cold air rushing in to the intercooler where there is hot air inside so it is creating condensation inside of the intercooler. The ecu Detects the condensation inside of the intercooler and also detects the temperature outside of the car with the Ambient temperature sensor. It is keeping it in 5 gear to prevent freezing inside of the intercooler. If you go 130 it will shift in to 6 and stay. This is 100% normal and is saving you from replacing your turbo and motor


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Epicard said:


> ....
> Im having same problems with my 19 cruze and they are telling me the same thing .. I am an autobudy tec and I know this is not normal ...they need to do something about this


Well...shows what you know then... 
It's normal. My 2018 does it about 50 miles into my commute typically when I'm on the highway at 68-70mph. Shifts down to 5th and runs at 3000rpm. It doesn't matter if you're in L6(which I usually am to disable autostop) or D, doesn't matter if you have cruise control on or not, doesn't matter if you slow down or coast...it tries to keep rpms up. 

Now if when this happens when you have your cruise control on and the cruise disengages....that's a different issue and likely a sign of a problem, but this scenario will downshift with cruise on and in L6, and there will be no indication of anything wrong. Most people don't even notice it


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> So, here is one good question I thought about when I read this TSB: What does the ECU in the manual transmission cars do to prevent this condition?


Nothing. It freezes. LOL
There's just a document for techs to look for frozen moisture in intercoolers and charge pipes on turbo cars with a P0299 set in cold weather.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Epicard said:


> The ecu Detects the condensation inside of the intercooler and also detects the temperature outside of the car with the Ambient temperature sensor.


I'm not certain the vehicle is using the ambient temperature sensor for this. The ECU probably has temperature readings from the air flowing through one or more areas of the intake system. 

Is there a MAF sensor, maybe a MAP sensor, and then one or more temperature sensors? I'd expect the engine to have at least one intake temperature sensor prior to the turbocharger, and one somewhere after the turbo; possibly two sensors after the turbo (one before the charge air cooler and one after the charge air cooler).


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> Nothing. It freezes. LOL


Hah, nice!

Gasoline engines at moderate highway speeds are running very little boost because the engines are just loafing along, producing just enough power to keep a steady cruise speed. Gasoline engines can't increase boost much without adding more fuel, because the A/F ratio has to be at or near stoich for proper combustion and proper emissions treatment. Run more boost and you have to add more fuel, and that means the car would speed up instead of holding the steady speed.

With the diesel engine (with automatic or manual transmission), there is probably the ability of the ECU to increase boost. Diesel engines always run lean on fuel, so increasing the air going into the cylinder doesn't do anything to increase power... but by increasing boost it does increase the temperature of the air flowing through the charge air cooler to where it can keep it from freezing.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

So if I subscribe to GDS and flash my 2016 and 2017, will they start running 5th down the freeway in the winter on humid days?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Taxman said:


> So if I subscribe to GDS and flash my 2016 and 2017, will they start running 5th down the freeway in the winter on humid days?


I had wondered about that, and it's certainly possible. From the TSB, this appears to be something added to the gasoline engines for model years 2018-2019. It would not surprise me if a couple lines of code were added to updated versions for ECUs in 2016-2017 model years and it gets loaded on there if you flash to the latest version.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Taxman said:


> So if I subscribe to GDS and flash my 2016 and 2017, will they start running 5th down the freeway in the winter on humid days?


Though, now I'm second-guessing that. The TSB references only model years 2018-2019, and if GM were to add that code to ECU updates for 2016-2017 model years it would create a nightmare where a tech might be trying to diagnose a problem that the TSB doesn't reference for that model year. GM would have to update the TSB to specify this is added to prior model year vehicles if the ECU is updated to or past a certain version of firmware, and then technicians would have to take the step of checking the ECU firmware to determine if it was added to a prior model year vehicle.

Maybe GM leaves it out of the updates and all the owners of 2016-2017 Cruze vehicles just have to deal with water condensing and freezing in the intake.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Taxman said:


> So if I subscribe to GDS and flash my 2016 and 2017, will they start running 5th down the freeway in the winter on humid days?


My guess is no. Just like an ECM flash doesn't change your autostop temperatures to 18-19 spec.


----------



## Eric.landwehr (Jan 31, 2021)

I have a 2019 and notied my fuel MPG dropped a lot.. Then i noticed it is not shifting to 6th. But if i drive 80 mph the 6th gear kicks in.. But below 80 mph it drops to 5th. I have lower rpm above 80 then 65..
And yes its about 20°F here. But after and hour of driving it should be hot..

Also if i manually shift it still does not shift to 6th.. Frustrated now


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Eric.landwehr said:


> But after and hour of driving it should be hot..


This is nothing to do with the temperature of the engine. It's 100% the temperature and humidity of the ambient air.


----------



## Eric.landwehr (Jan 31, 2021)

Barry Allen said:


> This is nothing to do with the temperature of the engine. It's 100% the temperature and humidity of the ambient air.


Thanks..anything i can do before spend money and going to the dealer?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Eric.landwehr said:


> I have a 2019 and notied my fuel MPG dropped a lot.. Then i noticed it is not shifting to 6th. But if i drive 80 mph the 6th gear kicks in.. But below 80 mph it drops to 5th. I have lower rpm above 80 then 65..
> And yes its about 20°F here. But after and hour of driving it should be hot..
> 
> Also if i manually shift it still does not shift to 6th.. Frustrated now


This is normal operation. If it's below 30F my car will shift from 6th to 5th after probably a half hour of 50-60mph driving. And won't shift to 6th again during that trip (I don't exceed 70mph typically) this happens everyday on my commute to work (64miles) no trouble codes, no indicators. As mentioned multiple times, there's a TSB (18NA035) that addresses this


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Eric.landwehr said:


> Thanks..anything i can do before spend money and going to the dealer?


Yeah, you can stop worrying about 8t LOL.

Or you can go annoy your dealer and spend money to attempt to fix a design feature


----------



## Eric.landwehr (Jan 31, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> This is normal operation. If it's below 30F my car will shift from 6th to 5th after probably a half hour of 50-60mph driving. And won't shift to 6th again during that trip (I don't exceed 70mph typically) this happens everyday on my commute to work (64miles) no trouble codes, no indicators. As mentioned multiple times, there's a TSB (18NA035) that addresses this


Thanks I just read the TSB.. I feel better that its nothing major.. Thanks again


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's not only "nothing major" it's normal operation.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Eric.landwehr said:


> But if i drive 80 mph the 6th gear kicks in.. But below 80 mph it drops to 5th. I have lower rpm above 80 then 65..


I do not know what sensors exist for the ECU to sense humidity in the ambient air, but certainly there are one or more temperature sensors in different points of the air intake system.

If you have air containing high humidity and the temperature is below freezing, you can end up with that moisture in the air freezing up in the intercooler. The air will go through the turbocharger and if it's not compressed to a high enough pressure, it is possible for the air to flow through the intercooler and be chilled to a point where the moisture freezes inside the intercooler. This is obviously a problem.

The solution is to have the ECU operate the engine as best as it can to make sure the temperature of the air going through the intercooler is kept above freezing if there is lots of moisture in the air. This can be done by keeping boost pressure high enough, so the ECU drops down a gear to make sure this happens.


----------



## Eric.landwehr (Jan 31, 2021)

Wow.. Thank you for clearing that up.. great explanation..


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The "MAF" sensor on these cars is actually a multifunction air intake sensor. It integrates a humidity sensor.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

The alternative could be to block off the intercooler in cold weather. Like the semi tractors and school buses that have a "winter front" on the grill to stop or reduce airflow through the radiators in cold weather, this might keep air flowing through the intake above freezing and the ECU might then allow 6th gear to be used.

But this sounds like a lot of work to find something that you can get under the car and zip-tie to the intercooler.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Guess this is only in the gas models. The 9 spd holds 8 for a bit when very cold, then always goes to 9th and never looks back. Doesn't matter how cold the ambient temperature is. 

Making a winter front on the grill may be worth a try to prevent this shift issue. It definitely helps the engine warm up faster in very cold weather.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> Guess this is only in the gas models. The 9 spd holds 8 for a bit when very cold, then always goes to 9th and never looks back. Doesn't matter how cold the ambient temperature is.


It's possible the Diesel models use the variable vanes on the turbo to run higher boost levels, keeping the air flowing through the intercooler above freezing. Diesel engines can run higher amounts of air and keep the same amount of fueling because they always run lean. I have no knowledge this is what happens, but it's possible.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Barry Allen said:


> It's possible the Diesel models use the variable vanes on the turbo to run higher boost levels, keeping the air flowing through the intercooler above freezing. Diesel engines can run higher amounts of air and keep the same amount of fueling because they always run lean. I have no knowledge this is what happens, but it's possible.


Very true that is possible. I will have to watch the boost on a cold startup drive.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I don't know if a grille cover will resolve the issue, as I don't believe it takes post cooled air temp into account, only ambient, intake and humidity.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> Very true that is possible. I will have to watch the boost on a cold startup drive.


Not must a cold startup drive. It's a drive at highway speeds through climate that is both below freezing (so maybe high 20s F) AND has high humidity. We get that a lot around here: Foggy winter days.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> I don't know if a grille cover will resolve the issue, as I don't believe it takes post cooled air temp into account, only ambient, intake and humidity.


I'm not convinced the ECU is drawing the ambient temperature from that sensor behind the grill that displays the temperature on the screen in the car. I could be wrong, but I also don't think that sensor is accurate. I suspect the ECU is using intake air temperature for the determination of conditions of when to lock out 6th gear, and maybe that has a sensor somewhere in the air intake path? In the MAF, or right after the air filter?

The question is whether it's also using a temperature of the air after the intercooler, because if you can drive that temperature up high enough (by blocking off the intercooler or maybe blocking off the front grill) you can possibly get the car to use 6th gear in these relevant climate conditions.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm not saying it does use the outside air temp sensor in the grille. It's get ambient temp from the MAF at key on, and uses the outside temp sensor in some rationality routines as well. There are 2 intake air temp sensors, one is the MAF, the other is on the intake manifold, so it has the capability to measure the effectiveness of the intercooler, I'm just not sure if it actually does that or not. It may just be using ambient, preturbo temps and humidity and making a worst case scenario judgement call.

Blocking off the grill/intercooler would verify that theory.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Somewhat related here, but if its that cold outside, a block heater/oil pan heater can help tremendously with morning start ups and getting to operating temperature that much faster. Yes you are not directly heating the trans, but all that heat does rise and make its way throughout the engine compartment. I leave for work at 5:30 AM and I have it come on at 1AM in the morning on a timer. For the few cents it costs it sure helps and getting heat faster in the cabin is a plus.

Jason


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

6Speed2016LT said:


> if its that cold outside, a block heater/oil pan heater can help tremendously with morning start ups and getting to operating temperature that much faster


The ambient conditions that this is in effect are conditions where you really don't need any heaters. We are talking temperatures right around the freeze point and then in the 20s F. In those situations, you can use a decent synthetic oil (as all these cars require, gasoline or diesel) and there is no issue with starting.

With any temperatures colder than the 20s, you won't find many conditions where there is high humidity. All the moisture in the air is frozen right out with a hard freeze, and it's not any issue of moisture freezing inside the intercooler.

For gasoline engines, the Chevy block heater won't function until the ambient temperature is below 0ºF. There is a thermostat built into the cord for this. The reason is that the ECU has some sort of check routine to where if the engine is shut down for more than 8-10 hours in cold weather, it does some checks on temperature sensors in the engine coolant. If you have a block heater keeping things warm it will throw some codes because the ECU expects the sensors to read cold and the warm coolant (perhaps from an aftermarket block heater without a cutoff) makes the ECU think the temperature sensors are bad.

The diesel engines only offer an oil pan heater, and that functions any time it is plugged in. It might help lubricate the engine in extreme cold weather, but these engines are good to start down to -40ºF if the fuel is properly treated.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

Came across this thread. Noticed Today after a good snowstorm in the DMV that my ‘18 Cruze Diesel wouldn’t kick into 9th Gear. It stayed in 8th gear all the way up I-95 with RPMs around 2500 and my typical mpg dropping from average 53mpg to 36mpg. Temperature 30° and Humidity at 84%


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Thank you Barry for the excellent write up, I never did like the fact that GM put in a thermostat on the block heater cords. This started back in 2006 If I recall because My Monte Carlo SS with the 5.3 LS4 had it and it drove me crazy on those cold mornings not having it work!... To me, if its -10C or below, I like to plug my car in 3 to 4 hours before start up for the simple fact it just helps to warm the car up that much faster.....yes it's not needed, I guess just my preference. That's why I installed the oil pan heater....throws no codes and does provide some engine warming.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

ajb62787 said:


> Came across this thread. Noticed Today after a good snowstorm in the DMV that my ‘18 Cruze Diesel wouldn’t kick into 9th Gear. It stayed in 8th gear all the way up I-95 with RPMs around 2500 and my typical mpg dropping from average 53mpg to 36mpg. Temperature 30° and Humidity at 84%


Interesting, sounds as if the diesel does this also then.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> Interesting, sounds as if the diesel does this also then.


Only the automatic transmission 

I drive a manual. I choose the gear. If I want 6th gear and the engine protest... well, suck it!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

6Speed2016LT said:


> To me, if its -10C or below, I like to plug my car in 3 to 4 hours before start up for the simple fact it just helps to warm the car up that much faster.....yes it's not needed, I guess just my preference.


My preference: I've got a good parka and mittens. They are not as nice as Bernie's mittens, but they are still good.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Barry Allen said:


> Only the automatic transmission
> 
> I drive a manual. I choose the gear. If I want 6th gear and the engine protest... well, suck it!


Another interesting point. What is the real risk if there is no way to force a manual trans car to do this? Or does a manual trans engine do something differently to handle the problem?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> What is the real risk if there is no way to force a manual trans car to do this? Or does a manual trans engine do something differently to handle the problem?


Who knows? Maybe the MT cars crank up the boost by using the VNT vanes to where the intake air temperature is above freezing? Either that, or they just freeze up. 

I haven't noticed any problems and I live and drive in a climate where it is frequently the conditions mentioned in the TSB. There are many, many days where the temperature is in the high 20s with high humidity, and I drive in those conditions without many problems. I can't say I drive for multiple hours, but I've made many trips that are at least 1 hour in these conditions and there are no problems.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

Update: It looked to been the issue with my ‘18 Cruze Diesel RS AT Hatch. Once the winter winter commenced and the drying from the sun happened, my 9th gear returned. 70mph at 1600rpm averaging 56mpg with cruise enabled.


----------



## Eric.landwehr (Jan 31, 2021)

Eric.landwehr said:


> I have a 2019 and notied my fuel MPG dropped a lot.. Then i noticed it is not shifting to 6th. But if i drive 80 mph the 6th gear kicks in.. But below 80 mph it drops to 5th. I have lower rpm above 80 then 65..
> And yes its about 20°F here. But after and hour of driving it should be hot..
> 
> Also if i manually shift it still does not shift to 6th.. Frustrated now


Thanks all for the advice..
Its a bit warmer and dryer the past few days "after all the snow lol" and see its now shifting to 6th gear.. so yes you guys are all correct! Thank you for the help.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Be happy Chevrolet at least recognizes this is a problem. My coworker just went through this issue with her 2014 VW Jetta TDI.

They bought the car used for a decent price (hail damage on every body panel) as one of the VW buyback cars. It had 40,000 miles and they got it for $14,000 with an extended warranty and all the 40k mile services done (DSG transmission fluid change, oil change, new tires, etc.). I didn't even think you could buy an extended warranty on a VW because that's a guaranteed money-losing deal, but I digress. Last week she was driving and the car was going into limp mode with the CEL and glow plug light flashing. The VW dealership said "Yeah, we're getting lots of that with winter weather" and set an appointment. 

Come to find out there is a long-running TSB from VW. As early as 2011 or 2012, VW knew the intercoolers on their cars were icing up and filling with water. The problems caused were limp mode, rough running, and worst case was some owners hydro-locking their engines causing massive damage if the engines were running. For owners who parked the car and the ice melted, they could end up with an engine that would lock and not start and that was starting some fires where the current going to the starter was setting wires on fire. The VW solution is the TSB that provides a new intercooler with some different piping that I think drains it somehow, but the repair is only covered under the 36k B2B warranty and not under any powertrain warranty. It's a TSB done only on a per-car basis of reported problems, so VW is hoping that your car gets past warranty and then it's your problem. VW did nothing to fix the problem by integrating new parts into manufacturing of vehicles, so my co-worker's 2014 Jetta is affected even though it had already been a problem for a few years.

She had one morning where the car refused to start and she had to floor the accelerator to get it to fire up. She got lucky that she didn't hydrolock the engine, because the dealership said they put her car in the shop and the intercooler was full of ice that they had to let melt and drain, but then replaced everything with the "cold weather kit" to fix it per the TSB.


----------



## James lewis (Feb 8, 2021)

2019Cruze3078 said:


> My girlfriend just bought a demo Cruze from a dealer with 6400km on it. 2 hours into our drive home from the dealership I noticed that the car was revving at about 3200-3300rpm which i thought was high. I was traveling at 120kmph btw, and i figure it should be at roughly 2600-2700rpm. so I slowed down to 110kmph and it was at 3000rpm. All traveling on a flat straight. It is winter here and being in Canada it was cold -3 degrees (27 fahrenheit), so just below freezing. I then put it into L and tried it manually. I dropped it 4 gear (revved high as normal), changed it to 5 gear (switched gears and lowered revs) then tried 6 gear and nothing (no change in rpm's). stayed at 3000rpm.
> 
> Brought it the dealership and they agreed after the test drive it didn't switch into 6th gear. After investigated it they said they found a form from GM head office that said some vehicles may experience the transmission not shifting into overdrive range during cold ambient temperatures. The conditions may be caused by the engine control system detecting conditions that indicate the freezing of moisture in the charge air cooler. I said that doesnt make sense after being on the road for 2 hours and everything is warmed up. He said it is the way it is programmed.
> 
> ...


----------



## James lewis (Feb 8, 2021)

2019Cruze3078 said:


> My girlfriend just bought a demo Cruze from a dealer with 6400km on it. 2 hours into our drive home from the dealership I noticed that the car was revving at about 3200-3300rpm which i thought was high. I was traveling at 120kmph btw, and i figure it should be at roughly 2600-2700rpm. so I slowed down to 110kmph and it was at 3000rpm. All traveling on a flat straight. It is winter here and being in Canada it was cold -3 degrees (27 fahrenheit), so just below freezing. I then put it into L and tried it manually. I dropped it 4 gear (revved high as normal), changed it to 5 gear (switched gears and lowered revs) then tried 6 gear and nothing (no change in rpm's). stayed at 3000rpm.
> 
> Brought it the dealership and they agreed after the test drive it didn't switch into 6th gear. After investigated it they said they found a form from GM head office that said some vehicles may experience the transmission not shifting into overdrive range during cold ambient temperatures. The conditions may be caused by the engine control system detecting conditions that indicate the freezing of moisture in the charge air cooler. I said that doesnt make sense after being on the road for 2 hours and everything is warmed up. He said it is the way it is programmed.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

Providing an update from my reply 2 weeks ago. Today, the transmission was in 9th gear for about 40 miles out of my 95 mile commute only to lose 9th and 8th gear in the transmission. Once that happened, check engine light came on. I called OnStar and they ran the diagnostic and found Fault Code: P0700 “Transmission Control System Malfuction”.

Mileage of issue occurring: 70,630
Temperature and weather at time of CE Light: 36° with light rain


----------



## Genegene32 (Feb 18, 2021)

2019Cruze3078 said:


> My girlfriend just bought a demo Cruze from a dealer with 6400km on it. 2 hours into our drive home from the dealership I noticed that the car was revving at about 3200-3300rpm which i thought was high. I was traveling at 120kmph btw, and i figure it should be at roughly 2600-2700rpm. so I slowed down to 110kmph and it was at 3000rpm. All traveling on a flat straight. It is winter here and being in Canada it was cold -3 degrees (27 fahrenheit), so just below freezing. I then put it into L and tried it manually. I dropped it 4 gear (revved high as normal), changed it to 5 gear (switched gears and lowered revs) then tried 6 gear and nothing (no change in rpm's). stayed at 3000rpm.
> 
> Brought it the dealership and they agreed after the test drive it didn't switch into 6th gear. After investigated it they said they found a form from GM head office that said some vehicles may experience the transmission not shifting into overdrive range during cold ambient temperatures. The conditions may be caused by the engine control system detecting conditions that indicate the freezing of moisture in the charge air cooler. I said that doesnt make sense after being on the road for 2 hours and everything is warmed up. He said it is the way it is programmed.
> 
> ...


My cruze has been in three times for this issue, twice this year. Im terrified of the warranty ending and this happening multiple times a year.


----------



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

2019Cruze3078 said:


> My girlfriend just bought a demo Cruze from a dealer with 6400km on it. 2 hours into our drive home from the dealership I noticed that the car was revving at about 3200-3300rpm which i thought was high. I was traveling at 120kmph btw, and i figure it should be at roughly 2600-2700rpm. so I slowed down to 110kmph and it was at 3000rpm. All traveling on a flat straight. It is winter here and being in Canada it was cold -3 degrees (27 fahrenheit), so just below freezing. I then put it into L and tried it manually. I dropped it 4 gear (revved high as normal), changed it to 5 gear (switched gears and lowered revs) then tried 6 gear and nothing (no change in rpm's). stayed at 3000rpm.
> 
> Brought it the dealership and they agreed after the test drive it didn't switch into 6th gear. After investigated it they said they found a form from GM head office that said some vehicles may experience the transmission not shifting into overdrive range during cold ambient temperatures. The conditions may be caused by the engine control system detecting conditions that indicate the freezing of moisture in the charge air cooler. I said that doesnt make sense after being on the road for 2 hours and everything is warmed up. He said it is the way it is programmed.
> 
> ...


It's time to talk to a regional manager.

Tell him programming doesn't work that way. There is no such thing as a 'some' transmission software update.

Tell him to show you another one which does the same thing.

I have a feeling someone at the dealership was demo-ing the rev limiter to and from work.

This is extremely poor design-if it is purposeful


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

THIS NORMAL. THE CARS NOT BROKEN.

except for the 


ajb62787 said:


> Providing an update from my reply 2 weeks ago. Today, the transmission was in 9th gear for about 40 miles out of my 95 mile commute only to lose 9th and 8th gear in the transmission. Once that happened, check engine light came on. I called OnStar and they ran the diagnostic and found Fault Code: P0700 “Transmission Control System Malfuction”.
> 
> Mileage of issue occurring: 70,630
> Temperature and weather at time of CE Light: 36° with light rain


You set a code....you have an actual concern.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It has nothing to do with the engine temperature. It's based on the outside temp and the intake air temps. Even if you car is at full operating temperature, when it's cold and humid the intercooler has the capability of collecting moisture and freezing it. This restriction of overdrive is meant to keep the intake temps up to avoid icing the intercooler.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

This isn't some grand conspiracy. WTF.


----------



## Mark A. (Feb 21, 2021)

2019Cruze3078 said:


> thank you. I searched and search before I posted and I guess I missed that post.


I was wondering where you got that document from?


----------



## Tommy1964 (Feb 22, 2021)

2019Cruze3078 said:


> My girlfriend just bought a demo Cruze from a dealer with 6400km on it. 2 hours into our drive home from the dealership I noticed that the car was revving at about 3200-3300rpm which i thought was high. I was traveling at 120kmph btw, and i figure it should be at roughly 2600-2700rpm. so I slowed down to 110kmph and it was at 3000rpm. All traveling on a flat straight. It is winter here and being in Canada it was cold -3 degrees (27 fahrenheit), so just below freezing. I then put it into L and tried it manually. I dropped it 4 gear (revved high as normal), changed it to 5 gear (switched gears and lowered revs) then tried 6 gear and nothing (no change in rpm's). stayed at 3000rpm.
> 
> Brought it the dealership and they agreed after the test drive it didn't switch into 6th gear. After investigated it they said they found a form from GM head office that said some vehicles may experience the transmission not shifting into overdrive range during cold ambient temperatures. The conditions may be caused by the engine control system detecting conditions that indicate the freezing of moisture in the charge air cooler. I said that doesnt make sense after being on the road for 2 hours and everything is warmed up. He said it is the way it is programmed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommy1964 (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes baught a 2018 chevy cruze lt 1.4 turbo hasn't shifted into 6th gear in two weeks unless I go 80 mph then when I drop under 80 it down shifts into 5 gear an will not shift back to 6th gear unless I go over 80 got appointment 3/3/2021 at dealer but started shifting now that temperatures are above 30 degrees.im about done with chevy products


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Tommy1964 said:


> Yes baught a 2018 chevy cruze lt 1.4 turbo hasn't shifted into 6th gear in two weeks unless I go 80 mph then when I drop under 80 it down shifts into 5 gear an will not shift back to 6th gear unless I go over 80 got appointment 3/3/2021 at dealer but started shifting now that temperatures are above 30 degrees.im about done with chevy products


LMFAO.

There's nothing wrong with the car. It's design intent. It's also nothing new. Many vehicles from numerous brands over at least the past 20yrs have had parameters to keep the trans from shifting into overdrive or I'm other cases locking the torque converter when it's freezing out. This is not new.


----------



## Tommy1964 (Feb 22, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the car. It's design intent. It's also nothing new. Many vehicles from numerous brands over at least the past 20yrs have had parameters to keep the trans from shifting into overdrive or I'm other cases locking the torque converter when it's freezing out. This is not new.


Talked to three dealers none aware the problem


----------



## Tommy1964 (Feb 22, 2021)

Tommy1964 said:


> Talked to three dealers none aware the problem


An lmfao this ain't my first cruze the other one never did this in the 5 years I owned it


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Tommy1964 said:


> Talked to three dealers none aware the problem


Then they are all ignorant or dismissive. Any real tech can find this bulletin in 15 seconds


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Tommy1964 said:


> An lmfao this ain't my first cruze the other one never did this in the 5 years I owned it


That's because only 18s and 19s deal with it this way.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

@Ma v e n how many times these last few weeks have you tried to explain it is normal and there is nothing wrong LOL.

Does this happen every winter?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Tommy1964 said:


> An lmfao this ain't my first cruze the other one never did this in the 5 years I owned it


Did your other Cruze have a turbocharged and intercooled engine?


----------



## DougieCruze (Jan 11, 2022)

2019Cruze3078 said:


> My girlfriend just bought a demo Cruze from a dealer with 6400km on it. 2 hours into our drive home from the dealership I noticed that the car was revving at about 3200-3300rpm which i thought was high. I was traveling at 120kmph btw, and i figure it should be at roughly 2600-2700rpm. so I slowed down to 110kmph and it was at 3000rpm. All traveling on a flat straight. It is winter here and being in Canada it was cold -3 degrees (27 fahrenheit), so just below freezing. I then put it into L and tried it manually. I dropped it 4 gear (revved high as normal), changed it to 5 gear (switched gears and lowered revs) then tried 6 gear and nothing (no change in rpm's). stayed at 3000rpm.
> 
> Brought it the dealership and they agreed after the test drive it didn't switch into 6th gear. After investigated it they said they found a form from GM head office that said some vehicles may experience the transmission not shifting into overdrive range during cold ambient temperatures. The conditions may be caused by the engine control system detecting conditions that indicate the freezing of moisture in the charge air cooler. I said that doesnt make sense after being on the road for 2 hours and everything is warmed up. He said it is the way it is programmed.
> 
> ...


I have a 2018 I bought in 2019 so third winter. It was fine first 2 winters, now no 6th gear. 66k miles.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

DougieCruze said:


> I have a 2018 I bought in 2019 so third winter. It was fine first 2 winters, now no 6th gear. 66k miles.


It requires very specific environmental conditions to occur.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

Not a Cruze but same engine…. 2022 Buick Encore… 1000Km… 8 days old… -12C… went into 6th after about 6Km on highway…. lucky I had read about this in the last couple days or I would have freaked out! 
This is my first turbo car… my last Cruze was an ‘11 with the 1.8L, then a ‘14 Verano… so no turbo to worry about.


----------



## Matthew Fitzgerald (12 mo ago)

I'm having same issue today with my 2019 Cruze. Traveling down interstate at 75mph and it actually downshifted to like 3400 rpms, It also still won't go into overdrive at all. Dealer says no fix, or recall. I'm a uber driver, I guess i just drive around town with this piece of junk?? It is 27 degrees here today and I have 63,000 miles. I can assure you; I won't have this car in August!!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Matthew Fitzgerald said:


> I'm having same issue today with my 2019 Cruze. Traveling down interstate at 75mph and it actually downshifted to like 3400 rpms, It also still won't go into overdrive at all. Dealer says no fix, or recall. I'm a uber driver, I guess i just drive around town with this piece of junk?? It is 27 degrees here today and I have 63,000 miles. I can assure you; I won't have this car in August!!


This is normal behavior. It's specific atmospheric conditions that triggers the ECU to not engage 6th gear.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Matthew Fitzgerald said:


> I can assure you; I won't have this car in August!!


Why not? In August the 6th gear will be working fine.


----------



## Mike Mc (11 mo ago)

2019Cruze3078 said:


> My girlfriend just bought a demo Cruze from a dealer with 6400km on it. 2 hours into our drive home from the dealership I noticed that the car was revving at about 3200-3300rpm which i thought was high. I was traveling at 120kmph btw, and i figure it should be at roughly 2600-2700rpm. so I slowed down to 110kmph and it was at 3000rpm. All traveling on a flat straight. It is winter here and being in Canada it was cold -3 degrees (27 fahrenheit), so just below freezing. I then put it into L and tried it manually. I dropped it 4 gear (revved high as normal), changed it to 5 gear (switched gears and lowered revs) then tried 6 gear and nothing (no change in rpm's). stayed at 3000rpm.
> 
> Brought it the dealership and they agreed after the test drive it didn't switch into 6th gear. After investigated it they said they found a form from GM head office that said some vehicles may experience the transmission not shifting into overdrive range during cold ambient temperatures. The conditions may be caused by the engine control system detecting conditions that indicate the freezing of moisture in the charge air cooler. I said that doesnt make sense after being on the road for 2 hours and everything is warmed up. He said it is the way it is programmed.
> 
> ...


I have a 2019 Cruze also and I drive about 1,000 miles per week. we bought it in October 2020 and it was a demo model also. I have never experienced this problem until January of this year. I drive all expressway and my car currently has 99,000 miles on it. If I run my car up to 82 mph it will shift into overdrive and drop down to 2500 rpms. I set the cruise control daily so if I leave it set at 80, if drives normal but if you have to slow down, right when it hits 77 mph it will pop out of overdrive. If you speed up to 80 mph it sometimes does not shift back into overdrive, 82 or 83 mph and it shifts every time. Try this with your vehicle and let me know what you find out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mike Mc (11 mo ago)

Mike Mc said:


> I have a 2019 Cruze also and I drive about 1,000 miles per week. we bought it in October 2020 and it was a demo model also. I have never experienced this problem until January of this year. I drive all expressway and my car currently has 99,000 miles on it. If I run my car up to 82 mph it will shift into overdrive and drop down to 2500 rpms. I set the cruise control daily so if I leave it set at 80, if drives normal but if you have to slow down, right when it hits 77 mph it will pop out of overdrive. If you speed up to 80 mph it sometimes does not shift back into overdrive, 82 or 83 mph and it shifts every time. Try this with your vehicle and let me know what you find out. Hope this helps.


Sorry, forgot to say that I am from Mid-Michigan so I understand the cold weather. I will watch the temperatures better but I know that it does not do this when it is roughly 30 degrees and higher.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I bet some of you regret not getting the 6-speed manual. Will the car shift into 6th gear when it's cold? HELL YES IT WILL because you put it in 6th gear yourself!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

For some of you who can do it, I'd suggest try blocking off all or part of the intercooler during winter weather. Maybe some cardboard can be lightly zip-tied to it to keep it blocked off for a couple months. See if that fixes it, because it should keep intake air temperatures high enough to prevent the problem.


----------



## Mike Mc (11 mo ago)

Barry Allen said:


> I bet some of you regret not getting the 6-speed manual. Will the car shift into 6th gear when it's cold? HELL YES IT WILL because you put it in 6th gear yourself!
> I wish that I had that option. We bought ours in October 2020 so there were hardly any left to choose from. I had never bought a demo model until now but my work cars have always been manuals. Good to hear that you have one.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Mike Mc said:


> Good to hear that you have one.


Hah, NO IT'S NOT GOOD. It's been broken, TWICE. It's been in the shops for two weeks TWICE.


----------



## Joe p (10 mo ago)

2019Cruze3078 said:


> My girlfriend just bought a demo Cruze from a dealer with 6400km on it. 2 hours into our drive home from the dealership I noticed that the car was revving at about 3200-3300rpm which i thought was high. I was traveling at 120kmph btw, and i figure it should be at roughly 2600-2700rpm. so I slowed down to 110kmph and it was at 3000rpm. All traveling on a flat straight. It is winter here and being in Canada it was cold -3 degrees (27 fahrenheit), so just below freezing. I then put it into L and tried it manually. I dropped it 4 gear (revved high as normal), changed it to 5 gear (switched gears and lowered revs) then tried 6 gear and nothing (no change in rpm's). stayed at 3000rpm.
> 
> Brought it the dealership and they agreed after the test drive it didn't switch into 6th gear. After investigated it they said they found a form from GM head office that said some vehicles may experience the transmission not shifting into overdrive range during cold ambient temperatures. The conditions may be caused by the engine control system detecting conditions that indicate the freezing of moisture in the charge air cooler. I said that doesnt make sense after being on the road for 2 hours and everything is warmed up. He said it is the way it is programmed.
> 
> ...





2019Cruze3078 said:


> My girlfriend just bought a demo Cruze from a dealer with 6400km on it. 2 hours into our drive home from the dealership I noticed that the car was revving at about 3200-3300rpm which i thought was high. I was traveling at 120kmph btw, and i figure it should be at roughly 2600-2700rpm. so I slowed down to 110kmph and it was at 3000rpm. All traveling on a flat straight. It is winter here and being in Canada it was cold -3 degrees (27 fahrenheit), so just below freezing. I then put it into L and tried it manually. I dropped it 4 gear (revved high as normal), changed it to 5 gear (switched gears and lowered revs) then tried 6 gear and nothing (no change in rpm's). stayed at 3000rpm.
> 
> Brought it the dealership and they agreed after the test drive it didn't switch into 6th gear. After investigated it they said they found a form from GM head office that said some vehicles may experience the transmission not shifting into overdrive range during cold ambient temperatures. The conditions may be caused by the engine control system detecting conditions that indicate the freezing of moisture in the charge air cooler. I said that doesnt make sense after being on the road for 2 hours and everything is warmed up. He said it is the way it is programmed.
> 
> ...


My 2018 cruze just did the same thing for a day. It was cold and I was driving into the wind. The next day it warmed up and it’s all back to normal. Never happened in 100,000 kms of driving until yesterday. It’s got 123,000 kms


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Joe p said:


> My 2018 cruze just did the same thing for a day. It was cold and I was driving into the wind. The next day it warmed up and it’s all back to normal. Never happened in 100,000 kms of driving until yesterday. It’s got 123,000 kms


Nice! You must exist in the world's most perfect weather conditions to where the humidity is low enough when it's cold that it doesn't matter to you. You found one day where conditions were just right, and the car did what it does in those conditions.


----------

